# Plecos.



## bethheartchris (Mar 30, 2007)

The advice I need is for my Plecos we have 2 adults just normal 6 inch ones 1 is albino. 2 years ago they had babies and we have 7 left. Now one of the younger ones has a swollen stomach and has an orange transparent bubble coming out of it, it has tiny red veins in the bubble. Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

from sussex, wi?

Wow, sorry to hear that, doesn't sound good at all, i havent a clue on that one.


----------



## bethheartchris (Mar 30, 2007)

no sussex uk!!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Could be a tumor.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> Could be a tumor.


Seriously? This thread is three years old. Stop doing this crap.


----------

